

This is also a web page - MichaelAza
http://michaelaz.github.io/

======
nulagrithom
I stopped reading because the font size and color choice made it difficult to
read. Is that irony?

~~~
zackkitzmiller
Same. I instantly closed the tab.

~~~
MichaelAza
There, fixed. Hope the new theme is easier to read.

~~~
erso
You consider Helvetica Neue body text in font-weight: 300 and color: #777 to
be easy to read?

Jesus. I must be getting old or something.

I feel like this trend is a new kind of sickness plaguing web design
everywhere. Even The Verge does it in articles:
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/17/4436332/macbook-air-
review...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/17/4436332/macbook-air-
review-13-inch-2013)

~~~
MichaelAza
I've switched to the highest contrast theme I could find. Third time's the
charm... (I hope)

~~~
nulagrithom
Ah, much nicer!

------
robmclarty
I agree with you that the web is not _only_ about words, but I don't think
that was necessarily what Justin's post was trying to say. He said words are a
powerful _tool_ on the web, that global communication is magical, and that it
doesn't need to be overly complicated to share ideas with others. He said
"start with with words" not "only ever use words and nothing else".

I think he was indeed placing a greater _weight_ on the value of words over
other tools, but I don't think that's necessarily incorrect. Certainly the web
is about more than _just_ words: it's about connecting human ideas together.
Those connections can take form through a vast array of media. But I agree
with Justin that at its core, the web is more about words than it is about
videos or images or WebGL (as it is today). If you took the words out of the
internet I think I would be missing some of the most important parts. If I
didn't have access to youtube or flickr (videos or images) I think I'd still
have access to a lot of the value I find in the internet.

~~~
MichaelAza
I felt that Justin was making the point the web is _about_ words which I
strongly disagree with. The words are a means, an important one and arguably
the most important one, to an end.

Words are not what the web is about in the same way paint isn't what art is
about.

~~~
robmclarty
Yeah I agree. I don't think that's what he was saying though.

I think he was pretty clear that the words are a _tool_ (i.e., a means to an
end). I think he said web _design_ should be about words (i.e., don't get
wrapped up in frilly widgets and shinny buttons over the content of your
communications), not that the web itself is _about_ words.

------
slhsen
In the end 'content' is what matters, and even though the oop
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5913381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5913381))
phrased it as 'words' if you replace it with 'content' he has a point. IMHO in
essence he was trying to say design should start with content, not with shiny
buttons, orange icons (remember web 2.0 anyone?) or flat ui. And I agree with
him.

------
regis
"You don't need to go to a library to do your research. You don't need to go
to the opera to listen to your favorite arias."

This is true, but it doesn't mean that i won't go to the opera/library anymore
because of the internet...

I'm not sure I get what point you're trying to make.

------
FWeinb
Exactly what was on my mined as I saw this earlier.

(Context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5913381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5913381))

------
JosephBrown
"The web isn't inherently about words, pictures, music or videos - It's about
connectivity."

Well said.

~~~
inthewind
Neither article mentioned the humble link!

